# ? LIMIT ?? CROSS STATES



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

IF YOU HAVE YOUR ND 2 DAY LIMIT 
AND THEN GET A 2 DAY LIMIT IN MN 
OUR YOU OVER ON YOURE POSS LIMIT???
JUST WONDERING
:beer:


----------



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

OR IF YOU COME FROM MN TO ND WITH A 2DAY ARE YOU OVER ALREADY IN ND


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Bow ND does not have a freezer limit like MN does. You can have 200 walleye in your freezer if they where caught legally in ND. You cannot do this in MN.

Hope that helps!


----------

